# Belt Tension



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a Craftsman E-Z Walk 917.377070 mower. It propels itself fine on level ground but when I come to a hill the belt slips. (The wheel gears are OK). Is there any way to adjust the tension on the belt. I don't see any palace for adjustment.

Thanks!!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are two articles that may help with your problem.The belt could be stretched beyond it's maximum length and needs to be replaced.Hope this helps.

http://media.fotki.com/1_p,strbtfbq...72/5961857/image6646824776186997586img-or.jpg

http://media.fotki.com/1_p,wbrwwgrk...rdrrdq/1/1303472/5961857/image17806img-or.jpg


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and the "links". The belt may be streched but it wasn't much or any better when it was new. I'll try a new one.


----------

